# CCWs?



## MrPopular (Nov 27, 2006)

Anyone ever seen a GTO running CCW Classics... or have any pics of GTOs running CCW classics? Thanks.


----------



## stimeybob (Jan 10, 2007)

Classics are the wrong bolt pattern!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Here's two Most people are running
Th SP500's & the 505a's
Here's the SP 500's the guy had them in Anodized Black

















505a's this guy had 19x10s in the rear


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> 505a's this guy had 19x10s in the rear


Where'd those fender vents come from? Nice kit! :cool


----------

